# Moving AGAIN - Marple Bridge area yard wanted!



## LHIS (16 March 2017)

We're on the move again, we have sold our house and are moving to the Marple Bridge area.

Google tells me there are 2 main yards in the area, Sun Hill looks great, but it's currently full and only offers full livery.  Lower Dale is expensive and again only offers full livery.  I am looking for a DIY/assisted livery in the area.  Can anyone recommend anywhere?  We will be moving in May (I think).


----------



## lewis2015 (19 March 2017)

Hi - are you a member of the 'Everything Horsey in Manchester' page on Facebook? There's a lady on there named Jill Thorpe who often advertises DIY places at a yard in Marple Bridge. I don't know the name of the yard though. I can probably get her number though, if you want me to PM it.


----------



## LHIS (19 March 2017)

lewis2015 said:



			Hi - are you a member of the 'Everything Horsey in Manchester' page on Facebook? There's a lady on there named Jill Thorpe who often advertises DIY places at a yard in Marple Bridge. I don't know the name of the yard though. I can probably get her number though, if you want me to PM it.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - I actually have been given Jill's name by a friend and have contacted her, unfortunately she has nothing available at the moment but will let me know if something comes up. 
I have been told about a place nearby called Hargate Hill, it looks huge but having asked about after it, and read reviews etc it might be an option. 
I will join that FB group too - thanks for the tip!


----------



## LHIS (25 March 2017)

Still looking - Jill got back in touch as 2 stables came up on Thursday. By Friday evening they were gone &#55357;&#56873;  Have asked for first refusal if any more crop up in time. In the meantime I am very much still looking please if any can suggest anywhere!


----------



## neddy man (25 March 2017)

try www.liveryfinder.co.uk


----------

